

Crowdsourced photos coming from Aleppo, Syria. - leonbuchard
http://www.teleportd.com/capsule/c792c61e53b6e91e8b4c9e4f1309f8c1afd00174

======
iuguy
Incidentally it seems Al-Qaida may be becoming a more effective force in Syria
than the Free Syrian Army[1].

[1] - [http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2012/jul/30/al-qaida-
rebels-...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2012/jul/30/al-qaida-rebels-
battle-syria)

------
plehoux
The UI confusion come from the shadow projected on the selected thumbnail. If
the thumbnail is located in a dark region of the picture, the shadow become
invisible, it's thus impossible to quickly recognize where we stand in the
thumbnails stack. The horizontal translate is too small to compensate.

You could draw a small white circle with black shadow under the selected
thumbnail, or simply swap the thumbnail for a white circle when it's selected.

I think the thumbnail are also to small, we cannot easily distinguish details
by looking at them, so they serve no purpose.

Great pictures.

------
johnnyg
Those pictures are amazing but the UI on teleportd needs work:

1\. Hide the little circle images unless I'm taking a hover action.

2\. Allow keyboard forward/back shortcuts.

~~~
ecocentrik
keyboard forward/back works with left and right arrow keys

------
cskau
YouTube channel: (Possibly NSFW, showing fighting)
<https://www.youtube.com/user/SyrianDeveloper>

------
accountswu
I cannot access the link right now but many of the stories trumpeted by
Western and Saudi-backed media highlighting Syrian regime's brutality have
turned out to be fake (or worse, some massacres blamed on regime were actually
carried out by CIA-sponsored armed Syrian "rebels").

So US-sponsored Israeli terrorists bombing Palestinian women and children will
also make it to hacker news top page? Syria's tyrant is not a US-sponsored one
so we must highlight his brutality?

How about US-sponsored Egyptian, Yemeni, Bahraini and other butchers? I don't
remember seeing anything about their misery making it to the first page of
Hacker News.

Jul 24, 2012 German intelligence: al-Qaeda all over Syria By John Rosenthal

<http://www.atimes.com/atimes/Middle_East/NG24Ak02.html>

Caught: Staged CNN Syria Interviews Faked By Activist Danny

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3lWB5ssifTg>

CNN BUSTED!!! AGAIN more Fake videos from the Libya, Syria conflict

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1v5eQLCj_s>

06/19/2012 Eyewitnesses Contradict Houla Massacre Claims

[http://www.spiegel.de/international/world/eyewitnesses-
contr...](http://www.spiegel.de/international/world/eyewitnesses-contradict-
claims-that-rebels-carried-out-houla-massacre-a-839593.html)

Prime German Paper: Syrian Rebels Committed Houla Massacre

[http://www.moonofalabama.org/2012/06/prime-german-paper-
syri...](http://www.moonofalabama.org/2012/06/prime-german-paper-syrian-
rebels-committed-houla-massacre.html)

The prime German daily, the center-right Frankfurter Allgemeine Zeitung, has a
new report (in German) about the Houla massacre. The author is Rainer Hermann
who studied and speaks Arabic, Turkish and Farsi. Hermann also has a PhD in
economics and wrote his thesis about the modern Syrian social history. He
currently lives in Abu Dhabi and has been reporting from the Middle East for
over 22 years.

